# Elgin Stem Reco?



## jchicago (May 30, 2018)

I just bought a 35 Elgin Oriole, but the Torrington Deco stem broke during disassembly for shipping. 
I need to replace the stem, but would prefer something stronger. 

Does anyone have stem recommendations that would be appropriate for a 35 Elgin Oriole? I don't want people pointing at it saying, "That's the wrong stem!"


----------



## catfish (May 30, 2018)




----------



## jchicago (May 30, 2018)

catfish said:


> View attachment 816288



Thanks. I'm wondering if there are stronger, yet still appropriate alternatives.


----------



## catfish (May 30, 2018)

You can get a steal neck from the same era.


----------



## jchicago (May 30, 2018)

catfish said:


> You can get a steal neck from the same era.



Bingo. These appeal to me. I'm not sure if they're steel or not. Seem like it would be a good alternative.


----------



## bricycle (May 30, 2018)

local boy to the rescue, pm sent.


----------

